
Show HN: Physically modeling a guitar in 15kb of JavaScript, Plays SOS by Avicii - CarterFeldman
https://cf.github.io/avicii-sos-guitar-synth/?k=2
======
CarterFeldman
If anyone wants to check out the source, it is available here:
[https://github.com/cf/avicii-sos-guitar-synth](https://github.com/cf/avicii-
sos-guitar-synth)

